# Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex USB drive



## gpatrick (Jun 12, 2012)

I have teo Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 1TB USB drives that I am going to install FreeBSD 9.0 with ZFS onto using mirrored drives.  

My question is, should I align the disks for 4k or not?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes.  Even if they only have 512-byte sectors, it will do no harm to align them to 4K.


----------

